# trovarsi (essere situato)



## brian

Bonjour !

je me demande s'il faut toujours utiliser _se_ (et pas _on_) pour dire en français _trovarsi_ dans le sens de _être situé_, par exemple:

_La chiesa *si trova* (è situata) vicino alla stazione.
= L'église *se trouve* (est située) à coté de la gare.  *On trouve* l'église à coté de la gare. 

_C'est correct comme ça? Merci !


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, c'est correct : _L'église *se trouve* à coté de la gare / L'église est située à coté de la gare / L'église se situe à coté de la gare. _

D’autres possibilités probablement correctes, mais il est préférable d’attendre une confirmation_ : _
_L'église est à coté de la gare / __L'église est (toute) proche de la gare_ 
_…puis un peu plus loin on(se) trouve l’église à coté de la gare / ...puis un plus loin on(se) trouve l’église (toute) proche de la gare_
Je crois que l’on peut dire indifféremment _« on_ » ou _« se »_ , mais il me semble que la phrase commence difficilement par _« on_ »  ?
_L’église jouxte la gare, elle est très proche, pratiquement mitoyenne avec la gare. (Si elle est vraiment proche, contigue, c'est l'expression qui convient) _
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/jouxter


----------



## brian

Merci pour l'explication !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

En général on emploiera "se trouve". 

L'emploi de "on" et de "se" n'est pas vraiment indifférent. Lorsqu'on emploie "on", la phrase s'adresse directement ou indirectement à des personnes, on les a en tête en écrivant (et on réservera ce "on trouve" à l'écrit, je me vois mal employer cette tournure à l'oral dans une conversation normale). C'est, par exemple, l'expression typique des pamphlets touristiques (Ce "on est en fait un "vous" > on trouvera = vous trouverez). J'ajouterais qu'il est plus fréquent de le voir au futur, sans doute parce qu'il s'emploie surtout pour décrire des itinéraires et les monuments ou les sites que les touristes devront ou devraient visiter.

Enfin, je vois ça comme ça. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Corsicum

Merci pour ces précisions, et si besoin de corriger l’orthographie.
Cela vient peut être du bilinguisme avec le corse, mais par exemple en expliquant la localisation j’aurai tendance indifféremment à dire : 
_Tout prés de la gare on a l’église_ .(_Ecoutes moi bien, à coté de la gare , on a l’église_ : le _on_ est plus persuasif à l’oral ?)
_Tout prés de la gare se trouve l’église_ .
_Tout prés de la gare on trouve l’église_
_Tout prés de la gare il y a l’église_ (Hè ,Probablement pas très correct ?)
A écrire :
_Proche de la gare on trouve l’église_
_Proche de la gare se trouve l’église_
_Proche de la gare est édifiée l’église_
_Proche de la gare s’édifie l’église_

Merci de bien vouloir préciser ce qui n’est pas correct ou d’un usage déconseillé, comme ce dernier exemple imagé que j'utilise préférentiellement et sans aucun complexe :
_Ecoutes moi bien,tu ne peux pas te tromper, à coté de la gare *, on tombe*(trouver)sur l’église, *tu tombes* dessus, elle créve les yeux avec son clocher._
______________________________________________

Ajout : tomber=_cascare _du latin populaire _casigare_
*β) *[En parlant d'une pers.] *Tomber sur.*Déboucher à tel ou tel endroit en prenant un itinéraire donné. _Le cocher prit mélancoliquement la rue Saint-Antoine et tomba sur les quais_ (Goncourt, _Ch. Demailly_, 1860, p. 381).
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tomber
Vu aussi : _on trouve_ « *on rencontre*, *il y a* » (Coquillart, _Nouv. Droitz_, éd. M. J. Freeman, p. 195, vers 1261);
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/trouver

Des traductions éventuelles, même partielles, en italien seraient les bienvenues.


----------

